# Feeding amounts



## MantisMart (Jul 17, 2020)

If I were to feed my mantis bb flies every other day, how many flies should I feed them each time? I don't want them to be too fat, but not too skinny either. They're full grown Chinese mantids. (Im new to this feeder)


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 17, 2020)

Every other day, you could feed 4-5

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisMart (Jul 17, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Every other day, you could feed 4-5
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Ok, I'll try doing that. Should I put them all in at one time, or will that stress out the mantis?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 17, 2020)

I feed girls every day about 5/6 makes can have 2 each day unless you are holding them back for breeding, then every other day.


----------

